# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  ringneck και budgie συμβιωνουν????

## petros

παιδια μπορει να συμβιωσει ενα budgie με εναν ringneck γιατι το καλοκαιρι σκευτομαι να παρω εναν.....και δεν ξερω αν θα τα πανε καλα οι δυο τους...ααα και μπορουν να ειναι και τα δυο ειδη στο ιδο κλουβι η θα υπαρχει προβλημα.....???  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## margie

To ringneck μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά στο budgie. Μην τα βάλεις στο ίδιο κλουβί για κανένα λόγο. Τώρα αν δεις ότι τα πάνε καλά μεταξύ τους μπορείς να τα αφήνεις εκτός κλουβιού πάντα υπό επίβλεψη βέβαια. Εγώ πάντως είχα το ringneck μου εκτός κλουβιού και το budgie στο κλουβί του και πάνω στο παιχνίδι που έκαναν με τα κάγκελα ενδιάμεσά τους, ο ringneck ίσα που ακούμπησε το πόδι του budgie και του το έγδαρε και μάτωσε.

----------


## vas

Δε βάζουμε για κανένα λόγο δυο διαφορετικά είδη παπαγάλων στο ίδιο κλουβί,ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι budgie-lovebird ,πόσο μάλλον budgie-ringneck που μπορεί εύκολα να γίνει ζημιά,έξω όπως ειπε και η Μάρτζη αν τα πάνε καλά μπορούν να βρίσκονται (ΜΟΝΟ όταν είσαι μπροστά) .-Καλώς να το δεχτείς το πουλάκι  :winky:  -
Φιλικά

----------

